# Easement around a lake?



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Can i walk all the way around a lake on the shore? Someone told me there was an "easement" around the lake. Also i was pretty sure u can use any dock that is in the water, please refresh my memory. Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I don't think so on both accounts. Inland lakes its private property land and docks. Great lakes you have up to the high water mark I believe.

One of the CO's here will probably verify.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I don't think so on both accounts. Inland lakes its private property land and docks. Great lakes you have up to the high water mark I believe.
> 
> One of the CO's here will probably verify.


I agree with Mike.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess really it depends on the lake, but generally speaking I would say no. 

To explain further, a private lake could be "owned" by an association and if lots were originally platted to include an easement all the way around for the residents or guests than maybe. Not likely though. 

Docks are generally private property. 

Great Lakes you can walk along the waters edge. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------

